# Resources > Education Center >  >  would anyone be interested in working on an all inclusive meditation book?

## velinxs

I have been thinking a lot lately on making a manual specifically for exercises and advanced techniques of meditation... as well as brainwave entrainment / coherence... utilizing different brainwave states; a more neurological approach, as well as a traditional spiritual approach to meditation.

just a thought... can bounce ideas for sure. i was thinking of keeping it more as an exercise manual explaining techniques and technicalities of it rather than "voodoo mysticism" for lack of a better term.

simply a guide anyone could pick up, use the exercises and develop an understanding of how it works with the brain and body to learn meditation.

----------


## Philosopher8659

It is my experience that those who claim to expound meditation do actually the opposite of what they claim. The goal is to increase mental functionality--not diminish it, and I firmly believe that those who do not even know the foundation of language itself, really are . . . . counter productive.

One should clarify what they mean by this word "meditate". 

I, myself, reject the popular 'emty headedness' doctrine--the common approach that denies the truth in perception determines conception, conception determines will. For example, if I wish to meditate upon a geometric figure, I simply write the equations for it in mathcad and plug in variables, or draw it in geometers sketchpad and animate it. Often both.

----------


## velinxs

i was speaking more in terms of not making a book on mysticism and whatnot but a manual of different mental exercises (meditations) to promote whole brain functioning. 

i was not meaning in calling mysticism voodoo by any means, as i study these things. Rather keeping it open so that someone who doesn't want all the mystical aspects of spirituality or are not as open to, can use, and from there one can develop their own understanding through their own intuition.

you could say my definition of 'meditation' would be closer to the word 'technique' - a specific exercise, as well as a broad general term encompassing all such techniques. like the empty headedness approach for example, that in itself is a meditation, but not meditation itself.  

i'd really like it if you would write me a little paper or some-such (no word limit  :tongue2:  ) on the techniques you use, so that one who had no idea wtf we were talking about would be able to read and understand and use as a technique.

a big focus of this manual for me is to show the role of EEG in different meditation techniques, and how such different techniques bring about different states of meditative trance. (i.e. bliss state vs dream state etc etc...) and how EEG entrainment methods can be used to amplify one's own practices and understanding.

i'm curious though as to why empty-headedness approach, in your opinion, would diminish mental functioning?

----------


## Philosopher8659

The Elements by Euclid are such an exercise. I once wrote an entire book called The Delian Quest. Not a finished draft, but in two languages, the relatiologic of the geometric figure and the tautologic of elementary Algebra. It documents some of my "meditations" that led to my understanding and solving the Delian Problem. Just a hobby. 

My current "meditations" are English Grammar, rewritten to reflect a foundation, like Euclidean Geometry, the Two-Element Metaphysics found in some early Greek literature. Some of my work can be found on the internet archive, search johnclark8659.

In answer to your last question, the mind processes information--therefore it is understanding the foundation of language, which by the way is not yet taught. 

Like the stomach, the head does not fully function empty.

The virtue of anything is attained when, as Plato would have said, it is doing it own work--not when idle.

----------


## velinxs

interesting.. i agree definitely that the mind has to be used in order to grow to its fullest potential.  but one could argue that the conscious mind does the filtering and processing of information, and that to turn off the conscious mind via empty headedness or some similar form allows the subconscious to receive the information directly. for example the Bronnikov method teaches one to be able to perceive visual world without even using the eyes at all.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWHcyWKGbAU

basically in that turning off your conscious mind via empty headedness techniques allows one to become more in tune with their subconscious mind, allowing deeper more intuitive thought to occur, although a balance of course is to be maintained.

the way i see it is that its not so much about blocking out thoughts but rather allowing your conscious mind to turn off.. (temporarily obviously) on an EEG it would be slowing of beta/alpha rhythm and having more prominent theta/delta waves)  and that through enough of this practice ones mind would have, even during fully awakened state, more pronounced theta/delta waves as well as strong alpha/beta rhythm.

in fact, this is why monks practice the deep relaxation / empty mind techniques (gaining a more theta/delta rhythm) and qigong / focused thought (gaining a more alpha/high beta/gamma rhythm) and that the mastery of the two complement each other like fingers on a hand.

i don't have much time right now but i will definitely look into your papers, my knowledge on geometry and elementary algebra is very limited although i am familiar on some level of what you are talking about and am interested. it seems to me like you are very into the whole development of conscious minds and i get the impression you know a lot about developing minds like a childs to adults for example.

----------


## Philosopher8659

You have me at a disadvantage, to me, A = A, not even the mind is different from the mind. I guess some people will always call that of which they are unaware of more value than that of which they are. Ignorance over knowledge. 

In every age there have been people who claim to see without eyes, to hear without ears, to run without legs, but by far the greatest number of men, one way or another claim the ability to think without a brain.

----------


## lemmefly

Hey velinxs.
I would certainly like to hear what you have to say about meditation in general and in relation to brainwave patterns etc. You seem to have quite some experience, and I am still a beginning meditator who wants to hear about different kinds of meditative states and ways to go about it.

On the Bronnikov video though, it seems pretty obvious that this is just a huge scam. You only have to click through a couple of the more sceptical videos on youtube about it and make a search for the "Derren Brown investigates - The man with X-ray eyes" videos to see that these guys really dont have anything valuable to offer. 
I guess you always have to stay open-minded and sceptical at the same time.

Anyways, I would be glad to hear more about your own meditation background and experiences.

Cheers

----------

